# Mosquito Creek Draw...



## DuckMan1006

My buddy and I are going to Mosquito Creek. We don't know a whole lot about it, just wondering if anyone had hunted it before and had any tips?

Any info would be helpful.


----------



## fishingful

Depends on what you mean. I hunted in zone "b" during early teal/goose. They have morning and afternoon hunts every tue thur and sat. During the regular season. 515 for the morning hunt and 11 am for the afternoon. Afternoon hunt is for youth only opening day. 3 people per zone. If permits are left its first come first serve. Untill 9 am for mornings and 3 week days and 1 sat. You can't hunt mornings and afternoons unless you get a first come first serve permit. 

That's all I can remember. I know there is more but don't have the rules in front of me. 




Ohhh and 25 shells per person


----------



## fishingful

Be prepared to hike in to some of the zones. But well worth it. Its a ez walk with a cart or deer haller to cary decoys.


----------



## firstflight111

DuckMan1006 said:


> My buddy and I are going to Mosquito Creek. We don't know a whole lot about it, just wondering if anyone had hunted it before and had any tips?
> 
> Any info would be helpful.


yey save you time and come hunt with me... the all of blinds are set up in the same field there in the corn ....i will never go back ever never ever ..yes they kill some birds but not many... and you need a big gun to bring them down... take a lot of food and 2 decoys thats all you will need


----------



## westbranchbob

I've hunted the marshes several times and though it's not always great there is always action.If you get a chance take one of the larger dillon hatchery ponds.Although I just recently herd they were not part of the drawing anymore.Some of the spots are deep,I mean over your waders deep so be careful.Opening weekend will be packed,and so will all the small marshes along the Grand river wildlife area.I would definately suggest pre scouting the marshes so you know what you're getting into.And if you can't get into Green tree at least an hour before shooting time I would'nt even bother.


----------



## DuckMan1006

thanks for the tips. When you get drawn in the lottery like this, do they just assign the blinds the morning of the hunt or do they give you some choice when you get there?


----------



## westbranchbob

they have so many blinds and the first person drawn get hus choice and the number comes down,second guy picks and so forth and so on until all the blinds are gone,and uh the small ,marshes and ponds don't actually have blinds on them it's kinda of a freelance thing.The goose fields have a blind that you have to hunt out of but I've only done that once a LOOOOOOONG time ago.Good luck if you have more specific questions PM me.


----------



## firstflight111

DuckMan1006 said:


> thanks for the tips. When you get drawn in the lottery like this, do they just assign the blinds the morning of the hunt or do they give you some choice when you get there?


no you pick a number out of a jug and thats were your at


----------



## fishingful

There are 2 different ways they do it. The goose fields the other guys are talking about are the ones that you apply for with the state earlier in the year. They did it online this year but you did have to mail in for them last year. The one I described is a daily free draw and you go to the headquarters in the morning fill out a card and they put your name in a rotating barrel and pull the names. You get chosen and pick the zone you want to be in. No blinds.


----------



## westbranchbob

do they still give out field blinds that are empty for the day?They used to do that but I haven't been to a drawing in about four years.It's definately worth the effort later in the year when the migratories come down but I would personally avoid it the first two weeks,if not longer.Just my personal opinion,if you don't have anywhere else to go it's better than nothing but do have a backup plan.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

fishingful said:


> Ohhh and 25 shells per person


I was drawn for the end of the first split and in the paperwork it actually says 15 shells per person. I think that this is crap. Granted I'm not expecting to fill any limits, but I still think you should be able to bring at least a box of shells


----------



## westbranchbob

was that for the goose blinds?I remeber for the longest time those blinds were drawn and people could only shoot two geese.Seemed like alot of work for two geese,of course back then they were alot more rare.I just don't hear alot of positive notes from the feild blinds,and 15 shells per person?Last I had herd it was 25 like mentioned earlier.I'm happier every day that I hunt on private land this public stuff is getting downright goofy!


----------



## Minnowhead

Sounds like you got picked for the goose field blinds. Usually a long hike so a sled will come in handy. Blinds are in standing corn faceing buckwheat fields. Lots of geese. Hopefully no one around you is a sky buster. It is a fun hunt and you have a good chance of getting a banded bird! The more decoys you bring , the better the chance of getting a fly-by. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## fishingful

The one I was talking about that happens 4 times a week. You hunt over water in the swamp and have 25 shells per man


----------



## noluck

they are not filling the unused field blinds this season. in an attempt to improve hunting they even changed the days they hunt them.


----------



## DuckMan1006

We got drawn for the lottery from earlier this year not the daily drawings.


----------



## DuckMan1006

Went on our Lottery Hunt yesterday. Lot's of geese, but all residents, so they avoided our field blinds like the plague. Several sky busters and party horn callers around us. We didn't do any good. Those field blinds would probably be very good come December/January when the migrators are here. The ODNR manager there said the hunts had been really slow so far. Couple of guys around us were able to knock down 2 or 3 from about 50 yards out of the air. Then you could here them catch up to them on the ground 5 minutes later and execute them! Everyone kind of realized they had to take whatever shot they could get because they weren't coming to the fields.

Also, to clear things up for you all. There IS a 15 shell limit. Clearly written on the rules they hand out... NOT 25.


----------

